

Alexis Ohanian on Bloomberg TV discussing Reddit, Hipmunk, and "Little Brother" - dannyv
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/66155158/

======
JacobAldridge
Solid interview style from Alexis, especially considering the wide-range of
topics covered (Reddit, Hipmunk, Venture Capital, Little Brother, Tunisia, and
of course the geographic history of self-immolation).

Alexis - did she ask you to wear the hoodie? Seemed to perpetuate a
stereotype, though it did allow you to show off your Hipmunk drawing. And
maybe that's the image of you that you want to put out there!

~~~
kn0thing
Thanks, Jacob!

They did not ask me to wear the hoodie, but I did ask if I'd be required to
dress up and the producer said I should wear whatever I'm comfortable in. And
then I told her that was a hoodie and a shirt, she got excited because "we
always have old white guys in suits on."

Alas, I'm just a young-ish white male in a hoodie perpetuating a stereotype,
but yes, I was certainly going to hustle the hipmunk logo as best as I could.
There was potentially going to be a breadpig question, too, but alas, there
wasn't enough time.

------
macov
Hipmunk. Should they change this name?

~~~
kn0thing
But then I'd have to design a new logo...

